# Ft. Pickens Pier Sheepies - 3/31



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Caleb & his girlfriend & I decided to head out to Pickens after Caleb got off work around 3:30. Stopped by Gulf Breeze for live shrimp but they had nothing left. Went to Hot Spots & picked up a couple dozen fiddlers then headed out to Pickens pier to try our luck at some sheepshead. The pier was PACKED. It was pretty hard to even find a spot to fish, but somehow we managed to. Lots of Asian guys out there were killing the sheepies, but most of them were using live shrimp, which of course we didn't have.. But I did manage two nice sheepies on fiddlers! Caleb lost one & missed a couple others as well. Came back & enjoyed some delicious baked parmesan-crusted sheepshead fillets for dinner! :thumb up:

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## willr86 (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice fish


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice job


----------

